# Jérémy Doku



## Lineker10 (7 Dicembre 2020)

Dopo quello del enfant prodige per eccellenza, Moukoko, aggiungo un altro nome splendente tra i ragazzini del calcio europeo.

Classe 2002, Doku è un attaccante esterno, un'ala come si diceva una volta, di incredibile rapidità, tecnica e forza.
A neanche 18 anni gioca già nella nazionale del Belgio (ad oggi ha 5 presenze e 1 goal), quindi nonostante ancora non sia un nome conosciuto diciamo che non è nemmeno soltanto una bella speranza.

Cresciuto nel florido vivaio dell'Anderlecht (come il nostro Saele e Lukaku), Doku si è imposto rapidamente come il talento più splendente del calcio belga. Io non seguo molto la Jupiler Pro League, per cui non sapevo granché di questo ragazzino fino a quando la scorsa estate è stato acquistato dal Rennes per la bellezza di 26 milioni, all'età di 17 anni.

Il club francese è una realtà di secondo piano molto ben organizzata della Ligue 1, specializzata nella valorizzazione dei giovani (Wiltord, Dembele, Camavinga, Bakayoko alcuni dei nomi, ma ce ne sono tantissimi transitati in Bretagna), se investe una cifra simile merita attenzione. In questa stagione, tra Ligue 1 e Champions, Doku ha finalmente avuto quella vetrina di primo piano per mettersi in luce, con un percorso di adattamento e crescita che naturalmente richiede un po' di tempo ma sta procedendo regolare.

Dunque vediamo che caratteristiche ha. Si tratta di un'ala velocissima, con baricentro basso e muscolatura potentissima. I punti di forza sono quelli tipici dell'esterno immarcabile, grande frequenza di corsa, equilibrio, esplosività, ottima conduzione di palla e capacità di protezione col corpo. Doku ha anche un repertorio molto ampio di giocate, tanto che gioca indifferentemente sulla fascia destra o sinistra dell'attacco.

Per chi è amante dei paragoni, somiglia a Sterling del City, anche se rispetto al campione inglese ha meno tecnica nel tocco ma molta più potenza nel passo. Altro paragone (che si legge in giro sui media francesi) è con Sadio Manè.

Come nel caso di Moukoko, con Doku parliamo di un talento che sta appena sbocciando, dal potenziale enorme ma difficile da circoscrivere ancora. Purtroppo la nota dolente è la sua valutazione, già alta, seppure militi in un club che i giocatori è abituato a cederli presto senza incassare ancora cifre folli.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (7 Dicembre 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Dopo quello del enfant prodige per eccellenza, Moukoko, aggiungo un altro nome splendente tra i ragazzini del calcio europeo.
> 
> Classe 2002, Doku è un attaccante esterno, un'ala come si diceva una volta, di incredibile rapidità, tecnica e forza.
> A neanche 18 anni gioca già nella nazionale del Belgio (ad oggi ha 5 presenze e 1 goal), quindi nonostante ancora non sia un nome conosciuto diciamo che non è nemmeno soltanto una bella speranza.
> ...


E' certamente un giocatore interessante, c'è da dire che in Belgio, Olanda e Francia ogni anno si possono osservare giocatori esplosivi sulla fascia, ma solo pochi poi arrivano a livelli top, quindi scegliere non è semplice.
Certo che 26 milioni di euro sono un bel rischio, si vede che ci credevano davvero. A me piace molto Yari Verschaeren ma se i prezzi sono quelli...


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Dicembre 2020)

pensare che io sterling lo considero molto potente (nel passo e nell'accelerazione) e non eccessivamente tecnico...
mi da un po' l'idea di quei giocatori che vanno più forte del pallone, non di grosso affidamento.

se questo è uno sterling al quadrato è sicuramente interessante comunque.


----------



## Lineker10 (7 Dicembre 2020)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> E' certamente un giocatore interessante, c'è da dire che in Belgio, Olanda e Francia ogni anno si possono osservare giocatori esplosivi sulla fascia, ma solo pochi poi arrivano a livelli top, quindi scegliere non è semplice.
> Certo che 26 milioni di euro sono un bel rischio, si vede che ci credevano davvero. A me piace molto Yari Verschaeren ma se i prezzi sono quelli...



Il Belgio è un buon primo passo per tanti talenti. A livello di prezzo ho notato che Anderlecht è una vetrina più costosa, anche se Bruges e Genk ormai richiedono in alcuni casi cifre cifre importanti, anche loro.

Vero quello che hai scritto. Ne escono tantissimi, ormai è un campionato più interessante della classica Eredivisie, dove a parte l'Ajax i club sembrano meno stabili e organizzati con i giovani.

La Ligue 1 in modo particolare è attentissima alla Jupiler, i casi recenti come Osimhen si stanno moltiplicando, diciamo che è una buona progressione dal Belgio alla Francia prima di approdare ad un campionato top, sta funzionando per tanti giovani.
Il passaggio diretto invece è più complicato, vedi Wesley che sta trovando non poche difficoltà in Premier con l'Aston Villa.

Come hai scritto tu non è facile orientarsi e scegliere. Io non seguo quel campionato se non nelle statistiche, gli scout al contrario credo che ci facciano la spola ormai.


----------



## Djerry (7 Dicembre 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Dopo quello del enfant prodige per eccellenza, Moukoko, aggiungo un altro nome splendente tra i ragazzini del calcio europeo.
> 
> Classe 2002, Doku è un attaccante esterno, un'ala come si diceva una volta, di incredibile rapidità, tecnica e forza.
> A neanche 18 anni gioca già nella nazionale del Belgio (ad oggi ha 5 presenze e 1 goal), quindi nonostante ancora non sia un nome conosciuto diciamo che non è nemmeno soltanto una bella speranza.
> ...



Sicuramente diventerà forte o quant'altro ed ormai è già sulla bocca e sul portafoglio di tutti, ma senza troppi giri di parole non mi piace e tendo ad odiare profili come il suo 

Aggiungo alla mia antipatia su quel filone anche quel Jonathan David del Lilla, anche lui in viaggio dal Belgio alla Francia per cifre a miei occhi sconsiderate.

Forse semplicemente non è il mio calcio, che ha bisogno di letture, conoscenza del gioco, visione, approccio cerebrale e tanta tanta tecnica pulita per entusiasmarmi.
Ma con questi profili che prima di ogni altra cosa arrivano a valere 30 milioni grazie alle doti ed alle combinazioni fisico-atletiche, con potenziale enorme ma tutto da dimostrare, non riesco proprio ad entrare in feeling.

Uno su cinque diventerà probabilmente un fenomeno e mi sbatterà in faccia queste mie opinioni, ma posso sempre tirare fuori almeno 3-4 profili simili che invece non hanno neanche lontanamente rispettato le attese.

Nel dettaglio Doku ha una rapidità iniziale di esecuzione che non si era quasi mai vista su un campo di calcio. Talmente rapido e sfrontato che letteralmente non sa nemmeno lui cosa sta facendo, ma intanto lo fa e poi si vede.

Deve imparare tutto, ma proprio tutto a livello tecnico e di lettura del gioco, perché al momento definirlo impulsivo ed acerbo non rende manco l'idea.
Ma se gira le due viti giuste, ovviamente diventa un crack.

Per rendere il concetto su cosa invece mi piace e restando in Francia, Eduardo Camavinga è tutto quello che invece cerco ed adoro in un prospetto: tecnica, intelligenza, feeling per il gioco.
Ovvero l'anti Doku e l'anti Jonathan David


----------



## Lineker10 (7 Dicembre 2020)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Sicuramente diventerà forte o quant'altro ed ormai è già sulla bocca e sul portafoglio di tutti, ma senza troppi giri di parole non mi piace e tendo ad odiare profili come il suo
> 
> Aggiungo alla mia antipatia su quel filone anche quel Jonathan David del Lilla, anche lui in viaggio dal Belgio alla Francia per cifre a miei occhi sconsiderate.
> 
> ...



Interessante opinione. Io credo che servano gli uni e gli altri come profili.
Il discorso del uno su mille ce la fa si applica a tutti i giovani, indipendentemente dalle caratteristiche.

Camavinga è fortissimo, già più compiuto e maturo di Doku, ma appunto giocano in due ruoli completamente diversi dove sono richieste caratteristiche diverse. Anche David è un altro tipo di attaccante, centrale, non riesco a fare paragoni.

Doku è un po' quel filone nuovo di giocatori offensivi, con doti atletiche di base fuori norma ai quali insegnare tattica e gioco. Sancho, Vinicius Jr, ragazzini che esplodono adolescenti e le squadre si lottano per prendere e rifinire. Io vedo una ricerca diversa rispetto al passato, si cerca di agire alla radice del talento, molto prima che se ne intravedano fino in fondo le potenzialità, almeno per certi ruoli offensivi.

Il principio è che il gioco si insegna, a muoversi a mille all'ora no. Cosi ragionano adesso (tra l'altro pure Maldini di recente ha espresso il concetto a riguardo del ruolo di difensore centrale).

Sul discorso costi non mi esprimo. Il calcio segue logiche non sempre razionali.


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Dicembre 2020)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Sicuramente diventerà forte o quant'altro ed ormai è già sulla bocca e sul portafoglio di tutti, ma senza troppi giri di parole non mi piace e tendo ad odiare profili come il suo
> 
> Aggiungo alla mia antipatia su quel filone anche quel Jonathan David del Lilla, anche lui in viaggio dal Belgio alla Francia per cifre a miei occhi sconsiderate.
> 
> ...



sono razzista se dico che difficilmente questi profili imparano a giocare a calcio e tutto ciò che ne comporta?


----------



## Trumpusconi (4 Ottobre 2021)

A mio modesto parere, questo ragazzo va preso ad ogni costo la prossima estate.
A destra avremmo una sorta di Leao bis, ma secondo me ancora piu talentuoso.


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Ottobre 2021)

A me da l’impressione di non avere quella tecnica fondamentale per sfondare ad alti livelli. C’è da dire che è giovanissimo, ergo è da plasmare ancora.


----------

